
1 in 2 Americans Will Have a Smartphone by Christmas 2011	 - newsit
http://gigaom.com/2010/03/26/1-in-2-americans-will-have-a-smartphone-by-christmas-2011/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
JCThoughtscream
This is pretty significant news. Pew's last estimate as to home internet
penetration in the US was hovering at around 74%ish, last time I checked, and
that's over the decades it's been around now.

A 50% penetration rate for smartphones, and their web-ready state and app
markets, within a scant few years of its start says interesting things about
where software development's headed in the surprisingly near future.

